# Abu Dhabi vs Dubai cost of housing



## 1badbeat

I am doing some advanced research for a possible relocation. The job is in Abu Dhabi, but the housing allowance is lower than in Dubai. Some of the responses on other questions would lead me to think Abu Dhabi housing is more expensive than Dubai. Looking for 2 bedroom place with the normal items, pool, gym, parking.


----------



## EXPAT09

Def. Housing in AD is more expensive - I'd say way more expensive. 
Especially khalidiya, cornich areas could e pricey. 
Lol normal things like parking? Parking in AD is not that normal and Sometimes landlords would ask you for 7k-20k extra for parking.

Anyway roughly new bldg, in less congested area with undrgr parking - 130k+
I u want seaview on cornich 150+

Lil out of the city 120+ normal finish
150+ luxury finish with equipped kitchen

Just come an check out for yourself.
Wats your budget anyway?


----------



## Jynxgirl

If you dont wish to live in the city, you can go out to khalifa city. Is better then a driving all the way to dubai and will get you siilar priced. Cons is you will be living with the natives  and you will not be close to night life. Pros is that you will save money because of it  Many of the people who work at the same place have moved back to abu dhabi area and their companies put them in the khalifa area. Also heard there are decent housing out by the f1 out on yas. Less then what they were paying in dubai marina area.


----------



## 1badbeat

I was told 150k for dubai "less" for AD. Of course the is just apartment, parking, utilities, kitchen appliances can be extra. I am seeing a lot in Sky tower for the 130k range but not sure. We want to be close enough to city to go out, meet other expats and still take cab home if we have a beer or five.

1badbeat


----------



## Jynxgirl

Ahh... well looks like you probly are a dubai marina person. British by chance? 

Abu dhabi has some places to go and have a few beers but just less of that bar lifestyle going on in abu dhabi.


----------



## 1badbeat

Though I am half and half (UK/USA) I will be coming from the states. Not into bar life would rather have nice dinner or maybe few drinks. Not sure travel daily to AD is good though.

1badbeat


----------

